# K9's Save the World!



## Rsrallygrl (Sep 17, 2011)

Friend of mine (non fur) shared this vid with me, and I had to share. Its by Swedish House Mafia - Save the World

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BXpdmKELE1k&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Fay V (Sep 17, 2011)

this is the sort of thing we put in the lynx plox section. 

I'll go ahead and move the thread.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 18, 2011)

Awww, this isn't about K-9?


----------

